# Sarah had puppies!!!!



## heathen (Jan 21, 2013)

where she has the mix colie and shepard mix in her and she was born Blue meral  I am cetain all her babies will turn also. She has 9 left and had 16 when she whelped. One was still born the others died over the first few days. I had to crawl under a building and drag them out last week when it rained because the hole she had them in was filling with water. The guineas had knocked over a board to flow the water under a shed. They are such helpfull birds......  So the puppies would be 3/4 Gp 1/8 merama 1/8 border collie and 1/8 Aussie. She is the worst mother dog I have ever had the puppies will be attached to her teat and she goes out of the shed and they fall on the ground she leaves them dont put them back in dont try to keep them warm just leaves out there crying. Heaven forbid my Pug go see why its crying and try to put it back in the shed that equals a whoopin. I will try and post more pictures as they get bigger. I had them all named I need to be spayed but now that there is ONLY 9 that dont work anymore.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Jan 21, 2013)

16!!!

That is a huge litter!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

Cute pups!  And I don't mean to be picky, really....but I'm trying to do the math and the fractions of dogs breeds are coming out to be 1 3/8 dogs.   Doesn't matter to me in the least bit.  They are adorable no matter what breeds they are.  You have just stumped me with this and it is too late in the day for my brain to make sense.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 21, 2013)

No, that's 1 1/8 LOL


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Not being picky thou


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL!  See, I told you it was too late in the day for my brain to be working correctly.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 21, 2013)

Happens to the best of us


----------

